# Abi 93922



## jsa1517 (Jun 3, 2009)

Good Afternoon-

 I work in an internal medicine office and we're looking to more frequently code ABI 93922, 93923, 93924.. Can anyone help me out and/or have any idea of what a general reimbursement would be for these codes?.. Also for our office as internal medicine.. would you think we should focus more on billing TC or Prof (interp). If anyone can give me opinions or thoughts on this I would appreciate it. The more feedback the better.

Thanks,
  Jaclyn


----------



## Salemcoder (Jun 13, 2009)

*Abi*

You can check Noridian medicare's website for the 2009 fee schedule for reimbursement, or check with the company that makes the ABI machine, most have codes and reimbursement information readily available.  

We are purchasing an ABI machine and will be billing the global fee since the machine will be in our clinic and our staff will be performing the test.  Does your office own the machine and perform the tests?


----------

